# Opinion on a honda mountain bike



## war_orc_deathblade (May 24, 2004)

I am looking to buy a simplistic mountain bike to get some exercise. I have read to avoid the walmart and kmart bikes due to quality and problems. However I have found a honda mountain bike. I was wondering if anybody had any opinions on these.

My main use for it will be riding around the neighborhood and maybe into a field or two around east tennessee.

My only real concern is quality if it is halfway maintained.

Here is a quick link to one of them

http://www.fogdog.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1211766

Thanks ahead of time for any input you all have.

War_orc_deathblade


----------



## bulC (Mar 12, 2004)

*it is a total piece of crap*

for a budget of $114, your best bets are used bikes, either thru a class ad, garage sale, or local bike shop. totally forgetabout full suspenion in your price range. with luck you may find a decent used hardtail for that price.
I read the specs on your Honda, it's at least as bad as a walmart bike. kickstands are great for towner type bikes, I have a number of bikes here with kickstands. but a kickstand on a bike purported to be a "mountain bike," especially a $114 "mountain bike," should be your tipoff to run the other way, screaming.
find somebody's used rockhopper or something, buy it and ride the heck out of it.


----------



## wraith (Jan 12, 2004)

war_orc_deathblade said:


> I am looking to buy a simplistic mountain bike to get some exercise. I have read to avoid the walmart and kmart bikes due to quality and problems. However I have found a honda mountain bike. I was wondering if anybody had any opinions on these.
> 
> My main use for it will be riding around the neighborhood and maybe into a field or two around east tennessee.
> 
> ...


The honda is a department store bike. Same level of quality as the ones at Walmart.

For what you want to do a low-end hardtail like the Giant Boulder would work nicely for you.


----------



## SOB (May 11, 2004)

*Dude*

I suggest you should spend some more money (if you can) and buy a better quality bike, trust me you won't regret it. And don't get a FS bike, for the type of riding you will be doing it will be useless actually it would slow you down. And since your going to mainly use this bike to ride around your neighborhood I would suggest you get some thiner tires, it would be kind of silly to ride around with 2.35 tires if your not going to be going over any mud. So get some tires that are 1.85 or less so you can ride faster. Go to your LBS and check out some of the bikes they have there...


----------



## openujs (Apr 26, 2004)

for a budget of $114, hehe,, i think u should buy adidas running shoes, and start running for exercise instead of mountainbiking  u can always run in the trails!!


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 8, 2004)

war_orc_deathblade said:


> My main use for it will be riding around the neighborhood and maybe into a field or two around east tennessee.


If this is all you are going to do and your budget is such that you are really considering buying this bike then do it. Most people on this board will tell you that department store bikes are crap, for the most part I agree with them, but they do have their place. If the most extreme thing you will be doing is going over the curb then department store bikes are fine. Most of these bikes are used by pre-teens and teens who just don't give a rats ass about the bike. If you take care of your bike you shouldn't have too many problems, and if you do post them here and people will gladly help you out.


----------



## speedking (May 4, 2004)

If you do want a department store bike, get a Schwinn, they're not as crappy as the other department bikes.


----------



## Curious_George (Apr 12, 2004)

speedking said:


> If you do want a department store bike, get a Schwinn, they're not as crappy as the other department bikes.


And avoid a full suspension. It's just another potential place for a cheap bike to break. In fact, I'd go completely rigid. Most "shocks" on 100 dollar bikes aren't very useful.


----------



## eman (May 2, 2004)

When i was camping a few kids had bikes and were gonna do some light mountain biking. I didnt have a bike, but still wanted to go, so I took a bike from another kid. It was a honda mountain bike, biggest POS ever. Im surprised I didnt shatter it even though I wasnt pounding on it at all. Basically, the shocks were worthless, grips sucked, shifting sucked etc


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

*agree with the rest*

you don't want the Honda.--for starters, it is only a 24 in bike, a kid's bike. You want a full size 26 in bike. It sounds like you may actually prefer a hybrid bike like a Giant Sedona. If the heaviest off-road riding you'll be doing is in an open field, it'll do well enough, and it will be much more comfortable around the neighborhood. Check with your local Giant dealer. If your budget is pretty small, as I gather since you are looking at a $115 bike, look at the Sedona or Sedona ST--they probably won't be that low, but they may not be too far out of your budget. Not sure of their prices, but the next level up, the Sedona DX is around $350.


----------

